# Stump grinding equipment setups



## Statalovich (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello, I started a stump grinding business not long ago. I received a call from a large tree company to help him catch up on stump grinding because he was behind. At the time I only owned a Vermeer sc30tx as it wasn’t my intention to follow tree guys around. My goal was to just target home owners. Since he called me I have worked 5 days a week and he has fired his stump crew (4 guys) that he had lots of problems with.

I recently bought a new sc70tx, the sc30tx just wasn’t cutting it on 40” cottonwoods, and other very large trees. I’m trying to get by until my son comes home from college and do most by myself but I do have a guy that helps me pretty regularly.

here is my question. On all jobs that I do I clean up unless otherwise instructed, I haul away all excess mulch and clean up the area really nice. I’m struggling to find the right equipment setup when I’m by myself, and for that matter even when I have a helper and wonder what the ultimate setup for efficiency would be. I hope to divide and conquer with my son come home and have two crews, he can go out with the small grinder. Here is a list of equipment that I have. I have wondered if I should get a tilt deck trailer that can hold both my large grinder and my mini skid steer and pull it with a 1 ton dump. Any suggestions? Have any pictures of your setup, please share.

Vermeer sc30tx
Vermeer sc70tx
Vermeer s725tx (tracked mini skid steer)
2020 gmc 2500 diesel
2010 Chevy 2500 diesel
14’ dump trailer
18” landscape trailer

thanks in advance for the advice,
Steve


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 4, 2020)

I always cleaned up to, and I was about the only guy that did. I'm retired now and If I have need of a stump grinder, I just recommend a guy I like. He has a 50-60 HP diesel, Joy stick controlled Rayco. He's in and out so fast he works for half of what I did. But, he doesn't clean up.

With you equipment I think I'd like to have a trailer I could put both machines on and scoop the mulch on the truck. I just looked at the sc70tx and that's a sweet looking machine.


----------



## DST0922 (Aug 20, 2020)

I have a very similar business model. I clean up about 75% of the jobs I do. I have a Ditchwitch SK800 miniskid and bandit 38hp on tracks. I have a load trail 14ft dump trailer with a hydraulic ramp. The ramp tilts up hydraulically when I need to dump.

I can fit several small jobs in the front of the dump trailer. When I need to dump, I generally leave equipment at the customers house and dump the trailer quick.

I will try to get a picture of it in the morning.

I demo’d the SC70TX yesterday, an absolute monster of a machine. What did you end up picking one up for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAMMIXman (Aug 31, 2020)

You guys put me to shame. I clean up if they want me to too, but not as a matter of practice. I charge more if I will have to pay for disposal. I’m just looking for my first pickup now, baby pickup, like me grinder. Lol

Till I find the truck it’s just me, the Vermeer 252, and two MS460s up in the 80cc range, gotta get the big stumps low for my little grinder.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 31, 2020)

Doesn't most of the grinding go back in the hole?

Shovel, rake, and wheelbarrow would be what I'd use vs fussing with a mini skid steer unless you need to do dirt work too.


----------



## TheAMMIXman (Sep 1, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Doesn't most of the grinding go back in the hole?


Not when they’re left this tall:


Also. Maybe it’s just my situation but if I grind a 3ft+ wide stump there is WAY to many chips to put back in the hole, even if it’s cut flush to the ground to start. Could be my baby grinder makes smaller chips so there is more of them. Use what I got tho. 

I don’t like leaving someone with a mess unless that’s what they want, for whatever reason.


----------



## DST0922 (Sep 1, 2020)

I love the van pulling the trailer. I can assure you that your overhead is significantly lower than most companies.

No, most of the GrindingS do not go in the hole. A 4-5ft Stump can easily make a pickup full of GrindingS

On another note, I pulled the trigger on a SC70TX. The machine is an absolute beast. A stump that would take me 1-2 hours with my other machine (bandit zt1844 38hp) is done in 20 minutes. So far no complaints

Keep Grinding!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 2, 2020)

TheAMMIXman said:


> Not when they’re left this tall:
> 
> 
> Also. Maybe it’s just my situation but if I grind a 3ft+ wide stump there is WAY to many chips to put back in the hole, even if it’s cut flush to the ground to start. Could be my baby grinder makes smaller chips so there is more of them. Use what I got tho.
> ...





DST0922 said:


> I love the van pulling the trailer. I can assure you that your overhead is significantly lower than most companies.
> 
> No, most of the GrindingS do not go in the hole. A 4-5ft Stump can easily make a pickup full of GrindingS
> 
> ...



Don't think I've even seen a 4ft tree before, never mind one that size that would need its stump ground down!

I ground several stumps in my yard some years back and I just put the grindings/dirt back in the hole.
The stumps were cut ground level though. Nothing like that video on here.
Whoever that is... please learn some saw handling and get some ppe.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Feb 28, 2021)

I have had a stump grinder since 1963, First job I did I cleaned up. Never again, can' make more money just grinding and leave chips where they fall. I don't think I have lost more than a dozen jobs because I wouldn't clean up.


----------



## CUCV (Mar 1, 2021)

I think a tilt deck trailer would solve your issue. Most likely given your equipment list you would want to consider a hydraulic tilt deck. I have a gravity tilt trailer with 6' flat section on the front and is great for moving multiple pieces of equipment. Unfortunately my SK800 is a bit long to sit on the trailer sideways with the bucket or grapple on to go down the road (I still do it occasionally locally) but often after loading the 2nd piece of equipment I can turn it back in line with the trailer. If I was always loading 2 pieces I would consider a hydraulic tilt but I really like the simplicity of the gravity tilt.
A friend puts his SK800 in the back of his F550 with ramps, that definitely opens up opportunities with a dump trailer.


----------

